

Consumers should thank Apple for its walled garden - joemanpete
http://techland.time.com/2011/11/14/the-consequences-of-apples-walled-garden/

======
pedalpete
This seems completely disconnected to me. Why should we 'thank' Apple for the
walled garden, if the walled garden is unable to protect the security of the
people inside?

Miller was only caught because he displayed the vulnerability in a
presentation. Had he not done that, his app would still be in the app store,
and he could be malicious in using the security whole to access data of those
who installed it.

How does the author jump from the security whole being exposed and Miller
being kicked out, to this being a good thing because Apple is 'protecting'
their users. The users weren't protected.

Worse, I think people expect the apps in the app store to be safe, but it
appears apple is unable to guarantee this.

When downloading an app from the web, I think their is a bit of an
understanding that the app may not be secure. But I thought part of the reason
for the approval process was for Apple to ensure everything was safe. The App
store is Apple's seal of approval.

